# Solo Idaho whitetails



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

My hunting partner bailed on my. So I'm heading to the Clearwater region on my first ever whitetail hunt. Just wondering if anybody has any last minute advice or areas I might try in that region. Also is there any cheap hotels or good places to camp . I'm thinking I wont have room for the ATV . Can a guy get around in a truck without much trouble? Thanks in advance


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

What town will you be close to? Around Orfino maybe?


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

I kind've thought I would start at orfinio .. I'm going blind


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

How do I copy a map off Google maps? I have some spots to mark that I can send you through a PM. I have Windows 8 and I need to get the map into Paint so I can mark it up and show you where I shot some good bucks. I'll even show you where this buck came from.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice country around Orifino. I've spent a little time up there hunting turkeys. The deer hunting should be pretty good. You shouldn't have too many problems getting around in your truck. I kind of like that country up around Pierce. Should be plenty of rooms in Orifino and some rooms in Pierce(I've stayed there before). The only thing is that there is a lot of private land and you might need to ask permission to hunt. Most Idahoans are super nice people up there. Much of the land is controlled by logging companys so do some research and I think you'll have a great time.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Or, is there a website that shows gps positions on a map? I know Google Earth does but I can't upload it here.


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

Longbow that's an awesome buck!! I hate windows 8!! I struggle with it so in no help


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

If you have your spots loaded in google earth you can right click and save them to a kml or kmz file. Attach that as an email and send it. Anyone else with google earth can open and view your waypoints.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

PM sent rutting. I figured out how to get gps coordinates off a map. All the roads where I sent you are drivable by truck. If you have any questions PM me back.


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome thank you so much


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I love how positive this thread has been! I hope you get a bruiser!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Sorry I missed this one.....I was on the Clearwater hunting Whitetails. Let us know how you fared Rutting. ------SS


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> Sorry I missed this one.....I was on the Clearwater hunting Whitetails. Let us know how you fared Rutting. ------SS


Springville, you can't just come home from a whitetail hunt and not post a thread on the trip. Now git busy!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

We had a truckload of fun. I posted up a couple pics of my buck under the Virginia thread. The guys who went with me shot a couple a piece. We ended up with a pretty nice haul.----------SS


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thats a nice truck load of tail8)


----------



## toppin (Apr 2, 2008)

Rutting, when are you heading up? A couple of us are heading up to Orofino Thursday night. We've never been there either, but are ready to give it a shot!


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> We had a truckload of fun. I posted up a couple pics of my buck under the Virginia thread. The guys who went with me shot a couple a piece. We ended up with a pretty nice haul.----------SS


That looks familiar. ;-)


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

*Toppin*

Toppin I'm headed out late tomorrow night. Hoping to hunt Wednesday morning. Where are you guys staying and how long for?


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Here's my first ****** from up that direction.


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

Great great buck!! Hope I can come close to something like that


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Doesn't Bugs pic look like the perfect Christmas Card? Dammed fine photographer says I!;-)


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Dang nice whitie Bugchucker!

I'm new here. Gimme the GPS position. 

Just kidding!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm with longbow! I can trade some great gs any bull areas for the info.... Oh wait, my name isn't....


----------



## toppin (Apr 2, 2008)

Rutting, sent you a PM with my contact info.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I think that there are two guys (toppin and Rutting) that should hand down a little report on their Idaho whitetail adventures. C'mon guys.....we wanna know how it went.-------SS


----------



## toppin (Apr 2, 2008)

Well, the hunting in Northern Idaho was tough to say the least. Probably one of the more difficult hunts I've been on. Never seen an animal quite so skiddish; if we saw 5 or 6 deer in a day, it was a good day. There was a cold spell just before we arrived that seemed to throw the bucks out of the rut (according to those that had been there a week earlier). It also made for crusty snow, which made walking quiet difficult. By the tracks, there were definitely deer in the area, but they were holding up tight in the thick stuff. Despite the tough conditions, we did score on a couple bucks. I'm tickled with this buck I got the very last day and my buddy shot one a little smaller. A big thanks to Longbow and Springville Shooter for their advice and help on how to hunt the area.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

DUDE! Right on! That is an awesome buck. I'm glad you guys fought through it and got it done. That buck would make an awesome mount or euro. Conrats man.-----SS


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

awesome! i miss hunting whitetail so much


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

**** happy for you Toppin! Congrats on a fine whitetail. I only see one problem now...you're hooked on whitetail hunting. You'll never be home for thanksgiving again.


----------

